# Finding my niche and ways of marketing and finding new clients?



## LN17C (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been working with a company since November. I have been successful with bands and start-up clothing lines. My question is what ways have been successful for getting new clients, on a more professional level. What ways have you used to get in with businesses? Marketing tools? Catalogs.

I guess what I am trying to ask, is for someone to point me in the right direction. Dealing with bands and shops, where there is an order every few months, is not the profit I want to be making. I want to get in with companies that are needing custom printed or embroidered clothing for their employees. I also think that our website needs to be re-done so that it appeals to a greater niche, than the bands or low order customers.


----------



## beautystar (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you thought about tattoo conventions or motorcycle events or music/band concerts or events?


----------



## LN17C (Dec 11, 2007)

beautystar said:


> Have you thought about tattoo conventions or motorcycle events or music/band concerts or events?



I stated that I am good with the bands. I attend many concerts and have a good word-of-mouth following in the music scene. I would like to do the tattoo conventions and motorcycle events(daytona is 30 mins from me), but what ways have been effective?

I need customers that are putting in big orders. 100 shirts here and there does not pay the bills


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

LN17C said:


> I need customers that are putting in big orders. 100 shirts here and there does not pay the bills


Well, I don't know anything about your pricing but in my neck of the woods, 100 shirts is a good order. It takes time to build a company. You aren't going to just find an answer or two here that will build your business overnight. Every order that you do well will help you get your name out. Word of mouth is the best thing for a new company, prividing of course that it's positive.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

tim answered it for me!

Building your business takes time. Especially one that is built on trust and returning customers. In my experience, people don't drop bank on a first order. They want to see how well you treat them, what the shirts look like, how well you print, etc. After they feel comfortable, then they place larger and more frequent orders.

Trust and positive word of mouth are the most valuable assets you could have.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have any of the free shopping carts?


----------



## LN17C (Dec 11, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Well, I don't know anything about your pricing but in my neck of the woods, 100 shirts is a good order. It takes time to build a company. You aren't going to just find an answer or two here that will build your business overnight. Every order that you do well will help you get your name out. Word of mouth is the best thing for a new company, prividing of course that it's positive.




We have been in business for about 13 years now. We have the word of mouth. I am trying to figure avenues to get into businesses. Everyone wants a catalog, and I am trying to figure the best way to make it, and advertise.

What do you mean by free shopping cart?

Bear in mind we are not just a small t-shirt company. We handle large bands and do good volume..I just get tired of the people that are bands that arent going anywhere and it takes them 5 months to sell 100 shirts. Trying to figure ways and types of customers that are putting in orders every month.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

LN17C said:


> We have been in business for about 13 years now. We have the word of mouth. I am trying to figure avenues to get into businesses. Everyone wants a catalog, and I am trying to figure the best way to make it, and advertise.
> 
> What do you mean by free shopping cart?
> 
> Bear in mind we are not just a small t-shirt company. We handle large bands and do good volume..I just get tired of the people that are bands that arent going anywhere and it takes them 5 months to sell 100 shirts. Trying to figure ways and types of customers that are putting in orders every month.


The way you started this thread, you said that you have worked with a company since November, making it seem like it was a startup. I apologize if I offended you. So are you selling the company's services?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Those bands that takes 5 months to sell 100 t-shirts provide a valuable benefit to your company never undervalue those bands importance to your business. Research as much as you can on catalog printing and getting them done. I am in the process of developing a catalog to use instead of a capabilities brochure as it will show a lot more tshirt styles that will appeal to a diverse customer base. I am in currently looking for a fashion photographer to do my work.

Right now I work with music groups and they get new shirts done everytime they perform for the group. The order size is usually about a dozen shirts but I appreciate the repeat business. Plus the group is always wearing the shirts for their shows so all eyes are on them and what they are wearing. I've gotten quite a few referrals from the shirts I did for the group even the night club owner where they usually perform placed and order for his employees because of the work.


----------

